# cvs pointing to wrong temp dir.

## goldorak_dan

Since updating my cvs server this morning, any action (commit, update remove...) to it points to a directory in /var/tmp/portage. Obviously a regular user doesn't/shouldn't have access.

Here's what I get:

```

can't create temporary directory /var/tmp/portage/cvs-1.11.5/temp/cvs-serv1043

Permission denied

```

Any help on how to reset this to /tmp would be appreciated.

Tnks.

----------

## chatgris

I don't even get that error..

I just get

```
cvs commit: Examining .

cvs [commit aborted]: Failed to create temporary file: Permission denied
```

How do you get the verbose error message?

Either way, it appears I am having the same problem.

----------

## rizzo

I get the same error here with cvs.  This doesn't happen with forte's built-in cvs client, so I'm pretty sure it's related to this morning's update.

I can do cvs login, update, and diff.  I can't commit or logout.

I've tried re-logging in, removing the .cvspass file, etc.  No luck.Last edited by rizzo on Tue Jan 21, 2003 10:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chatgris

+1 for this mornings update.  It was working perfectly ten minutes before the update, and for days before hand.

And before anyone says RTM I've read completely through the Environment vairables and Administrative files sections of the manual and nothing is mentioned about a temp directory...

I need my cvs   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## rizzo

Reading the advisory again, it says that the security problem is NOT in the client builds, just the CVS server builds.  I'm downgrading to 1.11.2 to see if that helps.

Yes downgrading works.  Definitely a problem with cvs-1.11.5.

----------

## goldorak_dan

 *chatgris wrote:*   

> I don't even get that error..
> 
> I just get
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Not really sure. I just do: cvs update -dP

and it say it's trying to tmp in /var/tmp/portage/cvs... ?????

Anyways. Everthing was perfect before the update.

CVSROOT looks ok.

CVS_RSH=ssh

dsa keys are setup right.

Damit!!! Been googling all day trying to figure this one out. 

 :Sad: 

----------

## chatgris

Oh ok.  As a helper to anyone trying to debug this, I am not attempting to do any remote stuff with my CVS, it's a purely local one machine setup and I am still getting that error.

----------

## useofweapons

The new version of CVS includes a --with-tmpdir on the configure which sets it.  The ebuild doesnt set it, so it defaults.  I have confirmed that it did not exist in 1.11.2

Change your ebuild for 1.11.5 to

src_compile() {

    econf --with-tmpdir=/tmp || die

    make || die

}

And remerge.  This fixes the problem.

I will add this to bugs.gentoo.org

----------

## chatgris

Thanks!

Have you submitted a bug report for that?

----------

## Z?

Thanks for the info. It (worked? works?) for me.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fghellar

Bug report: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=14287

----------

## goldorak_dan

Thank you mucho!

Now can you make the Temperature a little warmer? 

Ottawa, On.

-21 °C ( -6°F )

Wind Chill   -33    :Shocked: 

----------

## rizzo

 *goldorak_dan wrote:*   

> Now can you make the Temperature a little warmer?

 

I feel your pain.

----------

## chatgris

I live in Guelph ON  same temps..

Solution, work from home, stay in a nicely heated basement, get groceries delivered to your door =).

----------

## rizzo

cvs-1.11.5-r1 is already in portage with the fix.  rsync and go!

----------

## lluporini

You must first search the forums (to save about 3 hours of your life)

Thanks. It was driving me crazy trying to get chora head working.

----------

